# Turning light off



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

This is a task some service dogs perform. You might want to post in the service dog section or check sites geared to owners of service dogs.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Never taught this, but if you have a traditional wall switch you could tie a string to it that hangs down and teach him to pull it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

We just have a switch next to the bed.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

There are lots of youtube videos...you teach a nose nudge on a 'dummy' switch. Then transfer to the wall. Putting a chair near the switch will give them a place to put thier feet. Or you can mount some pvc to protect the wall. Some dogs are really light footed and don't need the protection.


----------

